# Dickman Cutting - might not be what you think



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Was reading another thread about torpedo cutting and was going to mention the dickman...but I thought I don't start enough threads.

Did a search and it seems the dickman has not been mentioned here since 2010.

So I present (through the use of borrowed pictures) the "Dickman" cut















The Dickman is a 45 degree cut on a torp - I know mind blowing.

A little history the Dickman cut is supposedly named after one Joe Dickman, a Fuente-Newman Cigar Rep.

By cutting it at a 45 degree angle the cut allows for more surface area as to maximize the cigars flavour(s). In the same idea some people will punch only the "underside" of a torp creating the same effect no idea if its called the Dickman Punch but it should be.

Be interested to see a side by side comparison to see if the legend is true.

Anyone every smoke Dickman style? Anyone seen it on a non torp cigar? Anyone do it by accident felt stupid but now feels vindicated?


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I smoked all my torpedos Dickman style. When I had my first one, a friend told me to cut a 45 degree cut. I was not aware that I was cutting Dickman style though! I never heard that term before! Funny!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I do it now and then. Dont really see the difference in cuts.


----------



## clamhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

My cuts are always like that after a few beers


----------



## ascrivner (Nov 16, 2011)

I smoke all my torpedos dickman style, uh, that doesn't sound so good. I did it because you do get a larger surface area on a torp. I didn't know it was called that though, thanks.


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

I remember years ago hearing another smoker referring to some weird cut involving like a skewer or something after cutting the cap off a regular shaped cigar. Can't recall the name or really the purpose.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll have to try this next time with the next torp that I have. Draw will be superb.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

I think I'll give this a try tonight.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

It seems self defeating, since the idea of a tapered head is to concentrate the smoke from a larger RG cigar. 

It might be useful as a way of opening up the draw if it's tight, but you shouldn't have to do anything special to get a decent draw. Most of the time, clipping off a little more of the cap should be sufficient. It also might create problems with unraveling if you cut too far down and there's none of the cap to hold the wrapper together.

Besides that, I don't want to have the word "dickman" in my mind when cutting or smoking my cigar.:kicknuts:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> It seems self defeating, since the idea of a tapered head is to concentrate the smoke from a larger RG cigar.


This is a great point. I know that I am very much guilty when it comes to not appreciating the purpose behind a makers's choice of a particular shape when rolling a cigar.



K Baz said:


> no idea if its called the Dickman Punch but it should be.


Something should be given that name- it's just too classic to go to waste.

I think I might try this cut just to experiment but I believe I'll do it on a cheaper cigar. I don't like the idea of playing mohel with a high-dollar stick.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a link to the whole story by Lew Rothman of JR Cigars posted in his "Cigar University" on the JR Cigar web site: 
J·R Cigars.com: Cigar University - Cutting 101.

The graphic illustration in the middle of the article shows the Dickman Cut and the second to the last paragraph tells the Dickman story. Sage advice from Lew, one of the most informed guys in the cigar business. IMHO


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I do it all the time with torps as well


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmm interesting, I think I will definitely try it this coming 6 day weekend (including a wedding in the middle) :thumb:


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

A sacrilegious act against the talent and time it takes to taper the end of a stick! JK. Just like @clamhunter, I don't think I ever do this on purpose. And it's always after a few pints of Guinness


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Have I ever done a "Dickman" you ask?! :fear:

Perish the thought! :rant:




JK.... I have indeed utilized it on porpoise. 
In fact I'm confident that I participated in that thread to which you refer :lol:

Admittedly though, I do tend to reserve that style of cut for those occasions when I need to increase the draw of a cigar.

Rock On! :rockon:


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm going to have to try this. I always just do a regular cut on torpedos.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like a few of you had a dickman in your mouth this week.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

MattyVan said:


> Sounds like a few of you had a dickman in your mouth this week.


Or are planning on it n


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

Is that some sort of a euphemism?


----------

